# Cranes and driveways



## Dillweed (Apr 16, 2011)

How often with your accumalated experience does a crane crack a driveway? How much does plywood help? I'm in Florida where we have sandy soil and run-off. Thanks. 40 ton crane. I usually have them sign a waiver, but in this instance it is the neighbor and they want the opposite.l


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Apr 16, 2011)

Dillweed said:


> How often with your accumulated experience does a crane crack a driveway? How much does plywood help? I'm in Florida where we have sandy soil and run-off. Thanks. 40 ton crane. I usually have them sign a waiver, but in this instance it is the neighbor and they want the opposite.l


 
What do you mean "they want the opposite". They want you to sign a waver? 

I am assuming you are renting a crane and operator. The operator should have some idea on what his crane will do to driveways. 

But asphalt in driveways can vary somewhat. Mine is over 5 inches thick at thin spots, but some I have seen are maybe an inch at best. If it is a crappy driveway, and if the weather is warm you may not be able to do it without some marking.. but that is severe case (I have seen motorcycle stands punch through some asphalt driveways on hot summer day). 

I doubt plywood would do anything significant, you are going to need something that is strong enough to hold weight of crane without significant bending and no breaking.. and something large enough to distribute the weight to a point where no damage is done. Depending on crane and what it is lifting this could be up to something maybe 3 ft square. 

They do sell crane pads that can do a good job, and are designed for this, but seriously doubt plywood is going to cut it.


----------



## MarquisTree (Apr 18, 2011)

Plywood works and works well. With that said be very careful about the driveway you are working towards owning. I wouldnt suggest you take responsibility for a driveway unless your sure you are not going to damage it.going by your post it sounds like you haven't done much of this type of work, and could be setting your self up for a very expensive lesson.
as far as asking a rental crane opp.... he is going to tell you 10 out 10 times the crane will crack the driveway, they want nothing to do with any responsible for driveways.
if you do decide to get some plywood don't get anything less then 23/32" 5 ply, its about $20 a sheet from lowes or homedepot.
don't #### around and buy a few sheets, get enough to really protect the driveway, if the driveway is really in tough shape or soft double up the sheets for more protection.
we have about 150 alturnamatts but I don't use them with the crane crews, they are not stiff enough to protect well under heavy loads, they work ok for the bucket crews.
I have put cranes weighing over 100,000 on swiss cheese driveways and manicured lawns leaving no damage using lots of plywood. Its not easy, or cheap but its better then pissed off customers and spending money fixing things.


----------



## MarquisTree (Apr 18, 2011)

View attachment 180569

Plywood party
(the picture is from the roof of one of our forestry buckets we used to move the extra plywood on)


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Apr 18, 2011)

MarquisTree said:


> View attachment 180569
> 
> Plywood party
> (the picture is from the roof of one of our forestry buckets we used to move the extra plywood on)


 
Is that 2X8 sheets -- 4 X 8 ripped in half? Where person is actually look wider than that.. or are they full sheets.


----------



## MarquisTree (Apr 18, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Is that 2X8 sheets -- 4 X 8 ripped in half? Where person is actually look wider than that.. or are they full sheets.


 
they are full sheets 4x8, you dont want any smaller then that. at 40 ton crane weighs around 60,000 lbs you want to spread the load out as much as you can. Watch the edges, turns, the front tires are especially damaging, make sure you dont turn the wheels unless the crane is rolling


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Apr 18, 2011)

MarquisTree said:


> they are full sheets 4x8, you dont want any smaller then that. at 40 ton crane weighs around 60,000 lbs you want to spread the load out as much as you can. Watch the edges, turns, the front tires are especially damaging, make sure you dont turn the wheels unless the crane is rolling


 
Yes, for sure if putting crane on it want to distribute weight.. and do not want the plywood crumbling under weight. Is that single sheet thick.. you had shown as thickness of almost 3/4". Not sure if we have that size or not.. think our stores jump from 1/2" to 3/4". Having said that .. is what they call 3/4" really 0.75". 

What do you use for the forestry trucks -- same plywood?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 18, 2011)

MarquisTree said:


> View attachment 180569
> 
> Plywood party
> (the picture is from the roof of one of our forestry buckets we used to move the extra plywood on)


 
Looks like Oldirty in that picture.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 19, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Yes, for sure if putting crane on it want to distribute weight.. and do not want the plywood crumbling under weight. Is that single sheet thick.. you had shown as thickness of almost 3/4". Not sure if we have that size or not.. think our stores jump from 1/2" to 3/4". Having said that .. is what they call 3/4" really 0.75".
> 
> What do you use for the forestry trucks -- same plywood?


 
I think its 28/32.


----------



## MarquisTree (Apr 19, 2011)

treemandan said:


> I think its 28/32.



The stuff we use is 23/32" 5ply (has 5 black lines painted on the ends) home depot and lowes will have it, I have bought pallets of it in nh,ma,ny,fl, and, ms.
I have never found true 3/4" plywood but I haven't really looked that hard this stuff holds up well and is reasonably priced and readily available.

Our forestrys usually have some alturnamats on them, that day in the picture we just used to truck to get the extra plywood to the job.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 19, 2011)

MarquisTree said:


> The stuff we use is 23/32" 5ply (has 5 black lines painted on the ends) home depot and lowes will have it, I have bought pallets of it in nh,ma,ny,fl, and, ms.
> I have never found true 3/4" plywood but I haven't really looked that hard this stuff holds up well and is reasonably priced and readily available.
> 
> Our forestrys usually have some alturnamats on them, that day in the picture we just used to truck to get the extra plywood to the job.


 

$700 lesson learned today in the form of a wrecker bill. Bought 20 sheets on your recommendation. After today, they will ALWAYS be on the truck. 
View attachment 180632


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 19, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> $700 lesson learned today in the form of a wrecker bill. Bought 20 sheets on your recommendation. After today, they will ALWAYS be on the truck.
> View attachment 180632


 
that sux. did you try jacking it out with the stabilzers before you called the wrecker?


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 19, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> $700 lesson learned today in the form of a wrecker bill. Bought 20 sheets on your recommendation. After today, they will ALWAYS be on the truck.
> View attachment 180632


 
Heh, heh, heh. Nice outrigger pads!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 19, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> $700 lesson learned today in the form of a wrecker bill. Bought 20 sheets on your recommendation. After today, they will ALWAYS be on the truck.
> View attachment 180632


 
OMG who cares about the 700 for the tug , you got all your tires muddy , I am sorry but thats a hard lesson learned not soon forgotten ....


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 19, 2011)

prentice110 said:


> that sux. did you try jacking it out with the stabilzers before you called the wrecker?


 
Yeah, hence the DEEP holes we dug out underneath the rears. We spent about 4 hours doing our best to make it sink deeper. lol Called the pros with the right equipment before we found ourselves in China. Lesson learned. The only way I can. Hard...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 19, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah, hence the DEEP holes we dug out underneath the rears. We spent about 4 hours doing our best to make it sink deeper. lol Called the pros with the right equipment before we found ourselves in China. Lesson learned. The only way I can. Hard...


 
Listen not to tell you your business but I sliced 4x8 down the middle and put them over the driver side on the headache rack , that way when we pull in we can dish them right off and then when were backing out we put them right back up on top , I have a pic of them loaded on my facebook page but I cant copy it for some reason , you get double the length from a sheet and for turns you just stack them where needed ...And the best part there half as heavy ....


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 19, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Yeah, hence the DEEP holes we dug out underneath the rears. We spent about 4 hours doing our best to make it sink deeper. lol Called the pros with the right equipment before we found ourselves in China. Lesson learned. The only way I can. Hard...


 
Wow, 4 hours. Woulda handed someone a saddle and walked away from the truck after the first 10 minutes. What did the HO say about the lawn job? Just gotta fix it, or did they chew you a new one?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 19, 2011)

prentice110 said:


> Wow, 4 hours. Woulda handed someone a saddle and walked away from the truck after the first 10 minutes. What did the HO say about the lawn job? Just gotta fix it, or did they chew you a new one?


 

The job was already done by the time we got stuck. HO's cool, was a storm job and I told her we "needed" the truck back there and there might be some collateral damage to the yard. We'll fix it up with some fresh topsoil and she'll be happy. In hindsight I should have just climbed it, woulda been a simple rig it high, cut it low ordeal, we just wanted to make it easier...lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 19, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Listen not to tell you your business but I sliced 4x8 down the middle and put them over the driver side on the headache rack , that way when we pull in we can dish them right off and then when were backing out we put them right back up on top , I have a pic of them loaded on my facebook page but I cant copy it for some reason , you get double the length from a sheet and for turns you just stack them where needed ...And the best part there half as heavy ....



Not a bad idea. In my case the bucket is mainly the gear truck so having the box stuffed with full sheets of plywood isn't a big deal for the most part. Ripping a few sheets and sticking them on top of the rack so they're always there would be a good option for when we roll out with just that truck though. Thanks.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 19, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> The job was already done by the time we got stuck. HO's cool, was a storm job and I told her we "needed" the truck back there and there might be some collateral damage to the yard. We'll fix it up with some fresh topsoil and she'll be happy. In hindsight I should have just climbed it, woulda been a simple rig it high, cut it low ordeal, we just wanted to make it easier...lol.


 
well I guess that you've now learned that those trucks were designed to stay on the asphalt they are heavy and underpowered , and even if you have the small Cat its not meant to be worked in the mud , Tree MDS has the real deal with that puddle jumper , I want one so bad I would cut off a few fingers to have one ....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 19, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Not a bad idea. In my case the bucket is mainly the gear truck so having the box stuffed with full sheets of plywood isn't a big deal for the most part. Ripping a few sheets and sticking them on top of the rack so they're always there would be a good option for when we roll out with just that truck though. Thanks.


 
I get Choice Tree care On my page somehow I guess we may have a few mutual friends lol check it out on my profile pics there is 30 pieces stacked up there , I welded D rings on the front and back and strap them down they're really are easy to manage like that with no loss space in the truck and you should take them everywhere its just smart ya know


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 19, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> well I guess that you've now learned that those trucks were designed to stay on the asphalt they are heavy and underpowered , and even if you have the small Cat its not meant to be worked in the mud , Tree MDS has the real deal with that puddle jumper , I want one so bad I would cut off a few fingers to have one ....


 
Lol. No ####. I kept saying to myself today, "If I only had a winch". MDS already busted on my girly ass truck getting stuck on level ground. Mother ####er... lol


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 19, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Lol. No ####. I kept saying to myself today, "If I only had a winch". MDS already busted on my girly ass truck getting stuck on level ground. Mother ####er... lol


 
http://www.************/images/logo_winner.png


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Apr 19, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Listen not to tell you your business but I sliced 4x8 down the middle and put them over the driver side on the headache rack , that way when we pull in we can dish them right off and then when were backing out we put them right back up on top , I have a pic of them loaded on my facebook page but I cant copy it for some reason , you get double the length from a sheet and for turns you just stack them where needed ...And the best part there half as heavy ....


 
Do you find single thickness is ok for bucket truck.. sure would save on weight.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 19, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> I get Choice Tree care On my page somehow I guess we may have a few mutual friends lol check it out on my profile pics there is 30 pieces stacked up there , I welded D rings on the front and back and strap them down they're really are easy to manage like that with no loss space in the truck and you should take them everywhere its just smart ya know


 

Just did. Saw the setup. Think I'll do the same. Your page is effed though. Can't seem to "like" you or be your friend and there's really no photo section. Had to scroll through your old posts to find it.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Apr 19, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> $700 lesson learned today in the form of a wrecker bill. Bought 20 sheets on your recommendation. After today, they will ALWAYS be on the truck.
> View attachment 180632


 
Hey just noticed where you have your pylons. Have to look and see if will fit there on my truck.. Do you tie them down or do they just sit there.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 19, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> http://www.************/images/logo_winner.png


 
#### you...lol


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 19, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Hey just noticed where you have your pylons. Have to look and see if will fit there on my truck.. Do you tie them down or do they just sit there.


 
They sit there fine. Kind of a PITA to get them out so there's no need to strap them for normal travel. We have our road signs in the long section of the toolbox too, just above the poles.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Apr 19, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> They sit there fine. Kind of a PITA to get them out so there's no need to strap them for normal travel. We have our road signs in the long section of the toolbox too, just above the poles.


 
Yeah, I put road signs in long section of tool box as well. Thanks for idea.. will try that.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments on Stubs guys. I do have to pay for the old bastard after all, so it's nice to hear something positive about it.. 

Truck kicked some more ass today. Screw climbing, ascenders and all that BS... unless absolutely necessary! lol. old now!


----------

